# Version Update



## Pontago (Mar 18, 2007)

what other stuff? i knowticed that avitar thingi...thats cool. anything else?


----------



## Pontago (Mar 18, 2007)

wow...28 posts and youre an admin!?!? you got it good....a n00b....seriously.....howd ya do it?


----------



## Sara (Mar 18, 2007)

*Wow, this is great. =]*

*A few minutes ago I posted a MCR video in my MCR FC.*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 18, 2007)

oh wow, actually...that youtube thing is great and convenient. The only worthy update for this forum imo


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 18, 2007)

I definitly like this new update ^^


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah, does it do this to all YouTube vids? New and previous ones?

EDIT;

Ah, nvm.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 18, 2007)

How are those multiquote icons I mentioned going, Tazmo... 

Here.
Link removed

>_>


Awsome update though btw, really handy.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool. Thanks alot Mbxx-sama.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 18, 2007)

Wicked.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome.  This new stuff should come in handy.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooooo......

The Youtube plugin is a nice addition.





Mbxx said:


> Jepp, 28 Posts and probably the guy who does most for the forum here.


lololololol


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 18, 2007)

What avatar thing? The youtube thing is handy though.


----------



## Saosin (Mar 19, 2007)

That's goddam sweet. <3


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 19, 2007)

I just tried the search... Entered every criteria but it only took probly less than one sec to show the results. Sweet~ And the youtube thingy is just awesome. 

This update is definitely worth it.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I love the search update too, it's way faster.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 19, 2007)

We need anonymous posting.


----------



## Portaljacker (Mar 21, 2007)

How does the Youtube thing work?

Edit: NVM I found out by using the quote button. Also, love the Tokiko avy!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2007)

How were the avatars updated?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 22, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> How were the avatars updated?



Click your avatar options in your user CP and check out "Pre-defined Generic Avatars"


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 22, 2007)

♥King_Leonitus♥ said:


> wow...28 posts and youre an admin!?!? you got it good....a n00b....seriously.....howd ya do it?



He's teh admin of all admins = owner = respect.

Cool update. there's only one ava, though XD


----------



## Azurite (Mar 22, 2007)

I wanna know the code for the youtube thingy..


----------



## Shiron (Mar 22, 2007)

the sidekick complex said:


> I wanna know the code for the youtube thingy..


The code is:
[YOUTUBE]Link to YouTube Video[/youtube]


----------



## Link (Mar 23, 2007)

I seem to be having problems with it.
I'll do the code in lowercase (as in the OP), and then uppercase respectively


----------



## shizuru (Mar 24, 2007)

haza! for updates


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

loved the update


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the update! Keep up the good work!


----------



## jack786 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet~ And the youtube thingy is just awesome.

This update is definitely worth it.


----------

